# Anybody else tried the leaked ICS Music or Google+ 2 yet?



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

So after messing around with em for a couple days now.... well, I'll be honest ... they're kinda nice....just can't get over the feeling that its just Google beta music and Google + with shiny wrappers..... I know it ain't bit still.

regardless, still pretty nice ....

Anybody else tried em out? Thoughts?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## superblah (Oct 8, 2011)

My only problem with Google music is the long loading times for artist names and album art. Idk why they don't just cache them.


----------



## aarkayx (Jun 7, 2011)

superblah said:


> My only problem with Google music is the long loading times for artist names and album art. Idk why they don't just cache them.


 the new music is snappier even with my 12k song library, G+ makes contacts app crash for contatcs with g+ profile


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Ahh crap, I actually found a fix for that crashing using sql.....can't find the apk now lmao.....

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## link9228 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have both of them. I think the music app is really nice, but oddly enough, the G+ app removed some of the features. As far as I can tell, you can no longer post pictures to the "chord" / "messenger" threads and it also no longer has a widget. I personally used the widget for posting status updates more than the actual application itself. Hopefully they will come back in the final versions that are released to market (that I'm assuming they will do).


----------

